# I hate myself



## 0stsee

I found "I hate life" and "I hate you", but "I hate myself" doesn't exist yet.

Indonesian:
Aku benci diriku (sendiri)

German:
Ich hasse mich (selbst)

Spanish:
Me odio

French:
Je me déteste

Swedish:
Jag hatar mig (själv)

Thanks in advance for your replies!


0stsee


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Persian:

.من) از خودم متنفر هستم)

(Man) az xowdam motenaffer( hast)am.


----------



## Nanon

0stsee said:


> I found "I hate life" and "I hate you", but "I hate myself" doesn't exist yet.



... is it because you shouldn't?...



0stsee said:


> French:
> Je me déteste [also "je me hais"]



Russian: (Я) ненавижу себя / "(Ya) nenavizhu sebya"
Portuguese: (Eu) me odeio / odeio-me


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

_Mi malamas min_.


----------



## sam1978

*Italian:

*Mi odio!

Or

Odio me stesso!


----------



## Shiu

*Chinese* (*Mandarin*):

我恨我自己
(wo3 hen4 wo3 zi4 ji3)


----------



## Ritterbruder

Norwegian:
Jeg hater meg.


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Mă urăsc.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Sovražim se!

Croatian:  Mrzim se!

German:   Ich hasse mich!


----------



## spakh

Turkish,

Kendimden nefret ediyorum.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Aš nekenčiu savęs.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*
Ik haat mezelf.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## siziez

ฉันเกลียดตัวเอง


 chan - klead - tua eng


thai language


----------



## macta123

Hindi/Urdu : Mujhey apney-aap sey nafrat hai.
Malayalam : Njan enney-tanney veRukkunu


----------



## elroy

Arabic: أكره نفسي (_akrahu nafsi_)


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
watashi-wa jibun-ga kirai da.

Literally, "To me, myself is detestable."


----------



## Kannan91

macta123 said:


> Hindi/Urdu : Mujhey apney-aap sey nafrat hai.
> Malayalam : Njan enney-tanney veRukkunu


I would say that "Njaan svayam veRukunnu/virodhikkunnu" sounds better.


----------



## Maja

Serbian: mrzim sebe.


----------



## loveme

hmong:

kuv ntxub kuv tus kheej.


----------



## Azori

Slovak: Nenávidím sa.


----------



## LittleByLittle

Basque: Nire burua gorrotatzen dut.


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew:

אני שונא את עצמי [ani sone et atsmi] (masculin)
אני שונאת את עצמי [ani sonet et atsmi] (feminine)


----------



## zoogoo

わたしわ じぶんが きらいだ


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:


zoogoo said:


> わたしわは じぶんが きらいだ


In ordinary orthography, it is:
私は自分が嫌いだ。

For pronunciation and analysis see a previous post in this thread.


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian it's мразя се/ mrazia se or мразя себе си/ mrazia sebe si


----------

